# How many?



## MatthewZS (Oct 5, 2010)

How many pens do you typically get out of a set of Micromesh?  11?  4091?  1.1 mil and a half?

Thanks


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 5, 2010)

Pen count...no idea. I have been using the same set of sheets for over a year and a half. I wash them periodically. They seem to be feel the same as a new set I have. It's like the energizer bunny....:biggrin::biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don



MatthewZS said:


> How many pens do you typically get out of a set of Micromesh?  11?  4091?  1.1 mil and a half?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## greenmtnguy (Oct 5, 2010)

Hundreds and it is still going strong. I wonder if anyone ever wears it out. I used a set dry for a year and bought a back up set which I use wet. Leave it in a tub of water. The first set is still very use able.


----------



## Snorton20 (Oct 5, 2010)

My set is on two years and a couple hundred pens later. They sit in water the whole time. Still works just fine.


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 5, 2010)

That could be my issue.  I got the impression that wet or dry useage where both ok.  And I didn't even think of storing them in water.  I have a set that I've done MAYBE 50 pens off of and I think they are losing their hutzpah.  Is wet the way to go, at least for storage?

Thanks,


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 6, 2010)

I actually change out my set fairly often.

I don't know why, but I tend to burn through them quickly.  But when you consider the cost over 30-50 pens, it's not that expensive.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 6, 2010)

The slower and lighter touch you sand, the longer they will last. I have some over 3 years old that still work fine.  I did burn through some in my early days.  You can do this with 1 pen if you're not careful, but use them for hundreds if you are.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 6, 2010)

Heck, I havent' cleaned, washed, or otherwise altered my micromesh since I turned my first pen...

They still work fine! 

Andrew


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 6, 2010)

Two(2) years and still 'ticking. I rinse in cold water after each use. Certainly a good value relative to their life span.


----------



## bradh (Oct 6, 2010)

Just looked it up, bought mine in March 2007. I bought a spare set a year ago and still have not opened the package.
   I sand dry and have a couple burn marks on some pads from where I pressed too hard. I just wipe the pads on a denim rag after each use and wash them in water every few months.
   Every time I think they are shot, I wash them in water and find they work great again.


----------



## moke (Oct 6, 2010)

I had a set that I used for a year or so, then I just thought I would try another set and there was a world of difference in the "grit" between the most aggressive piece (from new to old) so now I am going to try to change every six months or 150 pens or so...

I use them wet and try to clean them up after each use or two, I in addition, now put them in a couple of cloth bags and throw them in the dish washer when the little woman is not home!!  Maybe just once a month or so.  The hot water seems to revitalise them some how..I got this off another thread a while back.
Moke


----------



## Padre (Oct 6, 2010)

Great idea Moke!

I have had my micromesh for over a year now, and they are still going strong.  I keep them in water all of the time, and this summer when I went on vacation they dried out and stuck to the bottom of the plastic bucket.   Took them to the slop sink, wet them down, brushed them off, and I'm still using them.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 6, 2010)

My less-than-perfect memory prompts me to recall comment that sheets work fine for continuous soaking and runs thru the washer, and that foam backed pads tend to fall apart.  Is that the correct... or have I mixed fact with fiction?


----------



## Padre (Oct 6, 2010)

SteveG said:


> My less-than-perfect memory prompts me to recall comment that sheets work fine for continuous soaking and runs thru the washer, and that foam backed pads tend to fall apart.  Is that the correct... or have I mixed fact with fiction?



My foam _*filled*_ pads are constantly in water with no ill effect. There is micromesh on both sides of the foam.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 6, 2010)

What's micromesh???  

Mine are going to last forever now because I don't use it any more.  I go from equivalent of about 400 to plastic polish and then buffing.  I haven't used MM for 6 months or more.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 6, 2010)

I washed mine once but they are three years old.  I do see signs of wear on a few of the coarse grits but I can't begin to count the pens( and other stuff)  they have done


----------



## Santacraig (Oct 6, 2010)

90 pens and still going strong!


----------



## larryc (Oct 8, 2010)

I bought a "who'd believe it" finishing kit and the pads started coming apart very quickly but the complete set of 9 pads that I bought to replace them makes it look like the additional backup set I bought may never get used - but then I'm an old f###!


----------

